# 2 weeks for one deposit special!



## ronandjoan (Jun 23, 2015)

Just got word of this deposit opportunity:


Deposit a week ( reservation need be only 8 weeks in advance) and receive credit for 2 weeks. 

This is a great deal with their low exchange fee and 3 years credit!

Must call in your deposit and must be done by June 30


----------



## b2bailey (Jun 23, 2015)

I've never deposited to DAE -- are they selective on what you can deposit? One of the private companies rejected my St. Augustine week -- the same place you have owned.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 23, 2015)

ronandjoan said:


> Just got word of this deposit opportunity:
> 
> 
> Deposit a week ( reservation need be only 8 weeks in advance) and receive credit for 2 weeks.
> ...



Just got that email. Can I use a 2017 week?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 23, 2015)

If your resort will let you deposit it with an exchange company then I doubt DAE would refuse it.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 24, 2015)

b2bailey said:


> I've never deposited to DAE -- are they selective on what you can deposit? One of the private companies rejected my St. Augustine week -- the same place you have owned.



they'll be happy to take your St AUgustine week, that's what I'm going to deposit too


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 24, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> If your resort will let you deposit it with an exchange company then I doubt DAE would refuse it.



This is not accurate.  There are some units they will not take for an exchange.

The one I know of for sure is the studio lock off side of a 2Br lock off at Alhambra at Poinciana.

They got complaints about the units being noisy, send and exec. to stay in one and stopped taking them to my dismay.  I got rid of that unit because of this. I replaced it with a 3Br lock off at Summer Bay which is one of their prime time areas.

Those 2 for 1 deals usually are for their prime time locations and St. Augustine is not on that list.  I haven't received the offer yet but I jumped the gun this year and settled for less on my prime time deposits.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 24, 2015)

True.  I suspected she was referring to her float 2 br week at Smugglers Notch.  My reference to accepting was the date- more than 12 months in advance.  If it is a resort that DAE accepts and you can confirm the reservation (prepaying MF's if needed) then I thought DAE would accept the week.

Since DAE does like for like in terms of size (as do many), depositing a studio even if they accept it doesn't seem like the best idea as you are limited to a studio or paying an upgrade fee.  

I like my 3 br L/O at SummerBay too.  For the MF's it gets a lot of bang for the buck.  While in some ways I wish I were deeded in the newer section (400's or 500's), the MF's are about $100-$150 less in the 200's, the grounds and common facilities are the same and if you aren't spending most of your time in your unit then it doesn't matter.  If you are depositing it for exchange it really doesn't matter because you don't get more trading power for the newer units.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 24, 2015)

DAE accepts my resort- I have already exchanged with them in the past. But I was thinking of depositing my 2018 float week actually (a mid-Oct)- not my 2017 week (which is Sept). 

Then again- it is so far away, I guess I could just wait for their next offer. I'm sure they will run a promotion again.

If I deposit now, I would have 3 years to use it from date of deposit?


----------



## Ask DAE (Jun 25, 2015)

If you deposit your week within 6 months of check in date, you get 3 years from the deposit date. If the check in date is more than 6 months, you get 3 years from the check in date.


----------



## Ask DAE (Jun 25, 2015)

*2 for 1 special*

Remember this special is for one-bedroom or larger units at least 8 weeks before check-in. Call our exChange agents with questions about whether your week might qualify: 800.468.1799.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 25, 2015)

ronandjoan said:


> Just got word of this deposit opportunity:
> 
> 
> Deposit a week ( reservation need be only 8 weeks in advance) and receive credit for 2 weeks.
> ...



I signed into their web site again and am not seeing a new offer, just the one that expired May 31.

Did you get this in an email?


----------



## Ask DAE (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes. this just went out by email on Tuesday. Here's the link to the copy: http://pages.daelive.com/view.php?id=1780
This is a call-in offer only: 866.905.8670 and you must be a DAE member.


----------



## jadejar (Jun 25, 2015)

I just deposited two of my weeks. I have used DAE in the past and was waiting for a 2 for 1 special.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 25, 2015)

Ask DAE said:


> If you deposit your week within 6 months of check in date, you get 3 years from the deposit date. If the check in date is more than 6 months, you get 3 years from the check in date.



Is this true? I spoke to a rep today and she said it is three years from the deposit date, so I figured I would just wait. If it is 3 years from the check-in date--which would be 10/2018 for mine (2 bedroom)- I will definitively do it now instead of waiting.Thanks! I will call and verify this again.


----------



## travs2 (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes, but is it true DAE that you must be able to deposit your week yourself?  If you own a week that the RESORT deposits for you ....then this offer is not valid I believe.  If so...why is that?


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 25, 2015)

Ask DAE said:


> Yes. this just went out by email on Tuesday. Here's the link to the copy: http://pages.daelive.com/view.php?id=1780
> This is a call-in offer only: 866.905.8670 and you must be a DAE member.



Yes, 
The fine print says this:  Offer not applicable if your resort deposits on your behalf. 

Why?  some resorts require that they do and they have good histories with you


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 26, 2015)

This is a very nice offer.  In the past you had to deposit a "prime time" unit.  Too bad I rushed it this year with my two deposits.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 26, 2015)

I have trouble finding a week I can use with DAE.   I had to extend my deposit and am hoping something will come up.  I deposited a two bedroom, but keep seeing studios and hotel rooms .   I am fine with a one bedroom, but don't enjoy a vacation for a week in a studio.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 26, 2015)

I might pass "cause I just realized if I deposit a 2018 week and then can't use one of the exchanges until AFTER the check-in date- since it is a late OCT. week and we do not like vacationing in late Fall or Winter- we would "lose"  a weeks usage for 2018. We'd have to wait until the following year-spring/summer 2019. I would have liked to be able to use one of the weeks for 2018. We would then have to rent something for 2018,which would defeat the purpose.

So I just might wait until they have an offer like closer to that year-hopefully in the 6 month's range.

Oh, well....certainly have plenty of time...


----------



## Ask DAE (Jun 26, 2015)

Just to clarify....if you deposit your 2018 week now, it would expire on the check-in date of 2021. But you can use it any time prior to that date.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 26, 2015)

Ask DAE said:


> Just to clarify....if you deposit your 2018 week now, it would expire on the check-in date of 2021. But you can use it any time prior to that date.



Oh- ok. So I can use it before the check-in date? Let's say June or Sept 2018? I'll call you again today. Thanks.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 26, 2015)

Well, I just called and the rep said I would have to pay the 2018 Maintenance fee in order to deposit. So I guess that means I could never take advantage of these 2 for 1 deals because we are billed for our maintenance fees for the 2 weeks twice per year- in Feb and July. I have a week 30 and a floater that is preassigned for a different week every year. It would also mean I could not deposit way in advance. I dont get how I ever could deposit ahead of time because I pay the fees in the same year! What the? So you can only deposit weeks at the last minute?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 26, 2015)

This past January, I exchanged my Oct. 2015 floater for a Sept. 2015 week with Trading Places BEFORE paying any maintenance fees for this year. I guess they don't have the same requirement.

 Last time when I exchanged through DAE it just so happened that my Maintenance  fees were paid. Again, I had started a search in in Jan. 2014 for a Sept. 2014 week and in August 2014,  DAE had found a match and luckily we were able to use it- we exchanged our Nov. 2014 week for it. It was very last minute, but we were prepared to just use our Nov. week if we couldn't get an exchange, which is why we didn't deposit it in the first place. 

But, if they had found something in Jan. right away when I first put the request in for Sept.- let's say for arguments sake-then I couldn't have exchanged because the maintenance fees weren't paid yet?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 26, 2015)

Many resorts make you prepay your mf before depositing.  That would include all mf up to and including all weeks in the same account through the one you want to deposit.  At one point less than half made you do this, now probably more than half especially for float weeks.  You could take advantage of the offer but then instead of paying twice a year, you would have to come up with the entire 3 years or so ahead that you were thinking about. You pay based on this years rates and then when they would normally become due you pay the difference.  That was one of the reasons most people don't deposit that early. Wyndham points (and worldmark too, I think) and Marriott are really the only major developers that allow you to access and deposit without prepaying MF's and even then I know Marriott and I believe Wyndham is only 12 months prior to reserve and therefore deposit.

It generally isn't the exchange company that decides.  It is your resort that decides not to verify the deposit if the MF"s aren't paid.  If you pay on the schedule they may overlook it if it is within the same year, but I can't see your resort letting you deposit something years and years ahead of when MF's are due.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 26, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Many resorts make you prepay your mf before depositing.  That would include all mf up to and including all weeks in the same account through the one you want to deposit.  At one point less than half made you do this, now probably more than half especially for float weeks.  You could take advantage of the offer but then instead of paying twice a year, you would have to come up with the entire 3 years or so ahead that you were thinking about. You pay based on this years rates and then when they would normally become due you pay the difference.  That was one of the reasons most people don't deposit that early. Wyndham points (and worldmark too, I think) and Marriott are really the only major developers that allow you to access and deposit without prepaying MF's and even then I know Marriott and I believe Wyndham is only 12 months prior to reserve and therefore deposit.
> 
> It generally isn't the exchange company that decides.  It is your resort that decides not to verify the deposit if the MF"s aren't paid.  If you pay on the schedule they may overlook it if it is within the same year, but I can't see your resort letting you deposit something years and years ahead of when MF's are due.



Mine never did when I belonged to RCI. It was never even a consideration and I exchanged my floaters a lot over the years. In fact, there was always the push to deposit early so you could search and get a good exchange. Never had any issues with Smugglers Notch saying I had to pay maintenance fees ahead of schedule. Never even crossed my mind. Now I use most of my floaters anyway. But no biggie. I will just exchange it through one of the independent exchange companies when 2018 comes along and won't deposit it at all then. Or maybe the 2 for 1 offer with DAE will fall at the perfect time that year. Worse comes to worse, I will just use it. I love it there anyway!


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 27, 2015)

Ask DAE said:


> Just to clarify....if you deposit your 2018 week now, it would expire on the check-in date of 2021. But you can use it any time prior to that date.



DAE is the only exchange company I know of that allows you to book a reservation date AFTER your expiration date as long as you reserve it BEFORe it expires.  We have reserved two weeks this year , in July and. December with units that expired last January. I just looked ahead prior to Jan and booked.  This is a real plus for using DAE


----------



## donnaval (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks so much for this info, Joan.  I had signed up with DAE a long time ago but never did anything with them - it will be very helpful for us this time to have the extended use window, and I would've been scrambling like crazy with II.  I was unaware of the ability to reserve beyond expiration date - you rock!


----------



## eschjw (Jun 30, 2015)

*Only a few hours left for this 2 for 1 special*

This offer ends at 9:00 PM EST today and I just deposited my Oakmont 2016 week in Pigeon Forge, TN. My deposit is for a 2 bedroom ground floor unit in the newly remodeled building number 5 starting May 22, 2016.

I rarely deposit this week, but I decided to take advantage of this special offer. Check out my recent resort review if you might be interested.


----------



## tseebach (Jul 21, 2015)

*Double the Value of Your Exchange Week‏*

Daelive is again giving you two weeks for depositing a week. You need to call (866)905-8670

The e-mail I received included the following:
Simply call us by July 30, 2015, and deposit any exchange week that is a one-bedroom unit or larger and is more than 8 weeks before the check-in date (normally 6 months). We will credit your account with an extra week. That’s 2 weeks vacation for every 1 qualifying week deposited. Deposit as many qualifying weeks as you’d like for even more vacation fun.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 21, 2015)

I got this too but this one is limited to "primetime" deposits:

http://www.daelive.com/articles/bannerarticle.aspx?BannerID=3872&utm_source=Newsletter%20System&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Double%20the%20Value%20of%20Your%20Exchange%20Week


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 22, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I got this too but this one is limited to "primetime" deposits:
> 
> http://www.daelive.com/articles/bannerarticle.aspx?BannerID=3872&utm_source=Newsletter%20System&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Double%20the%20Value%20of%20Your%20Exchange%20Week



Check their prime time list, you may be surprised that with all the talk of Orlando and Vegas being over built, DAE considers them both as prime any time of the year.


----------

